# Logitech EyeToy Driver?



## DanLatimer

did anyone ever find a driver for the eyetoy to let you use it as a webcam? it could be used as one but there is no driver bc logitech wants u to have to buy a webcam from them.


----------



## Praetor

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=298932 and http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=298932


----------



## dragon2309

oh yes, ive been looking for a driver for that for ages, at last.....

*EDIT* sorry prae but neither of those drivers work, however after a quick search i found this one which works fine

http://www.ionstorm.co.uk/files/sairuk/index.shtml

*EDIT* That is one hefty webcam packaged in the eyetoy, it caps at 25 fps which is higher than the usual 15 fps on most webcams, and if you take a single frame with it then you can get in closer than most digital cameras, it has a manual focus on the front ya see so just turn it to focus up close and it can see sharp fine images about 5mm away, pretty impressive, you can see the grain in the images where it is so fine. Im so glad i found them drivers.


----------



## cybereclipse

cool


----------



## DanLatimer

wow Thanks Dragon and praetor, i looked so long for one haha now all i have to do is accedently keep my brother's eyetoy when i go away this fall to collage 

I hope it will work here in america where our power freq is 60hz...


----------



## dragon2309

if you use my driver then it gives you an option when you set it up as to what power freq you are on. it has either 50Hz or 60


----------



## DanLatimer

excellent i shall be sure to do that when i get off work i have to work over time today till 8:00 (started @ 9:00)


----------



## gromti5432

hi, got the same problem but that ionstorm link dosent work for me dragon


----------



## DanLatimer

now you can just search it on google and youll find the driver


----------



## Cbeck527

Here is a good link
http://www.kurve.com.au/sairuk/eyetoy/

It worked for me


----------

